# Druck/Temperatur Regelung



## Davlan (26 November 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich beschreibe erstmal mein Problem. Ich bin gerade dabei meine Bachelorarbeit zu verfassen, wobei ich eine Prüfmaschine mit aufgeheizten Stempel und Matrize besitze die mittels pneumatischem Zylinder zusammengefahren werden sollen. 
Zur Steuerung habe ich leider wenig bis keine Kenntnisse und muss jetzt eine möglichst einfache Lösung finden. Von meinem Betreuer wurde mir vorgeschlagen alles per Labview zu Programmieren, was ich auch probieren kann aber vorher noch Alternativen oder ggf. einfachere Wege kennen lernen möchte. 

-Ich muss die beiden Fügewerkzeuge auf ca 160-200 Grad Celsius erhitzen und die Temperatur halten. Die Temperatur soll variabel einstellbar sein. Jede Platte muss einzeln gesteuert werden, da unterschiedlich Dick.
-Der pneumatische Zylinder soll mittels Druck gesteuert werden. Hierzu wird entweder eine Kraftmessdose oder vergleichbares zur Druckermittlung eingesetzt. Befindet sich der Druck unter 0,1 N/mm² sprich einem bar, soll der Zylinder weiter zufahren, überschreitet der diesen Wert soll er bei 0,1 N/mm² für eine Zeit X verweilen und danach wieder auseinander fahren. 

Ich hoffe es wurde halbwegs verständlich beschrieben was mein Problem bzw. Aufgabe ist und mir kann jemand dabei helfen.
In der Uni gibt es eine Person die mir ggf. bei der Labview Lösung helfen könnte.
Was ich mir vorstellen kann wäre eine Lösung mit Siemens LOGO!8 ? Ich hatte eben diese Lösung gefunden und frage mich nun welche der beiden einfacherer ist bzw. ob es noch etwas einfacheres gibt.

Beste Grüße 
Tobias


----------



## weißnix_ (26 November 2016)

Ein pneumatischer Zylinder wird immer über den Druck gesteuert. Du willst eine feste Kraft auf die Fügestelle ausüben? Alles was Du brauchst, ist für diese Kraft der passend ausgerechnete Druck (F=p*a) auf der Vorlaufseite. Das wird dann über einen mechanischen Druckregler konstant gehalten und von Seiten der Steuerung reduziert sich der Aufwand auf ein einfaches 5/2-Wege-Ventil, welches binär angesteuert wird.

Mit diesem Ansatz würde ich sagen: Die Logo!8 ist 100% geeignet.

PS: Der mechanische Druckregler lässt den Zylinder als "Luftfeder" wirken. Der fährt dann genau nur soweit aus, bis der Gegendruck dem Vordruck entspricht.


----------



## Davlan (26 November 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ein pneumatischer Zylinder wird immer über den Druck gesteuert. Du willst eine feste Kraft auf die Fügestelle ausüben? Alles was Du brauchst, ist für diese Kraft der passend ausgerechnete Druck (F=p*a) auf der Vorlaufseite. Das wird dann über einen mechanischen Druckregler konstant gehalten und von Seiten der Steuerung reduziert sich der Aufwand auf ein einfaches 5/2-Wege-Ventil, welches binär angesteuert wird.



Ja so etwas wäre auch eine Lösung, allerdings würde es keine gesteuerte Presszeit geben oder gäbe es da auch eine Lösung? Es geht darum das ich Stahl mit Faserverbundstoffen verbinden möchte und in den Versuchen die Anpresszeiten und Temperaturen variiert werden, beim Anpressdruck müsste ich das noch abklären ob er immer konstant bleibt oder auch erhöht wird.



weißnix_ schrieb:


> PS: Der mechanische Druckregler lässt den Zylinder als "Luftfeder" wirken. Der fährt dann genau nur soweit aus, bis der Gegendruck dem Vordruck entspricht.


Klingt schonmal recht "einfach" und eigentlich auch Praktisch. 



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Mit diesem Ansatz würde ich sagen: Die Logo!8 ist 100% geeignet.



Wie einfach wäre die Temperatur Regelung damit zu bewältigen ? Ich möchte im Prinzip mehrere Messpunkte haben (2-8 Stück) die dann messen und solange aufheizen bis Temperatur X erreicht wurde ausgeschaltet werden, sobald die Temperatur wieder fällt wieder eingeschaltet wird, sprich einfach die Temperatur hält.


----------



## weißnix_ (26 November 2016)

Die Logo hat eingebaute PID-Regler. Damit wäre die Temperaturregelung erstmal weniger problematisch.

Wenn der Druck variabel sein soll, dann gibt es auch elektronische Druckregler. Das wäre 1:1 dasgleiche Prinzip - zusätzlich mit steuerbarem Solldruck.

Zur gesteuerten Presszeit: Du hast erstmal einen Zylinder mit einem normalen Ventil (5/2-Wege) zur Ansteuerung. Sofern die Presszeit jetzt nicht im Zehntelsekundenbereich liegt, könntest Du mittels Zylinderpositionsschalter als Überfahrkontakt (kurz vor der vorderen Endstellung) eine Zeit starten. Wie gesagt: Die Presskraft an sich würde ich jetzt nicht einfließen lassen, weil das erledigt der Druck.


----------



## weißnix_ (26 November 2016)

Davlan schrieb:


> Wie einfach wäre die Temperatur Regelung damit zu bewältigen ? Ich möchte im Prinzip mehrere Messpunkte haben (2-8 Stück) die dann messen und solange aufheizen bis Temperatur X erreicht wurde ausgeschaltet werden, sobald die Temperatur wieder fällt wieder eingeschaltet wird, sprich einfach die Temperatur hält.



Mehrere Sensoren wäre durch Reihenschaltung möglich. 2-Punktregelung ("An, und bei Temp x aus") könnte wohl mit Deinen Genauigkeitsansprüchen kollidieren. "Einfach die Temperatur halten" kann mitunter komplizierter als gedacht werden. Daher der Hinweis auf die in der Logo integrierten Regelbausteine.


----------



## Davlan (26 November 2016)

Die Presszeit soll ca. 20 Sekunden bis max. 300 Sekunden sein, da alles weitere nicht In-Line tauglich wäre.

Verstehe ich das richtig das ich z.B. sowas  https://www.festo.com/net/SupportPortal/Files/12073/PSI_239_1_de.pdf nehme zum Solldruck einstellen? Allerdings müsste der Zylinder die vollen 6 bar aus der Leitung bekommen nur eben nicht mit 6 bar sondern 1 bar die Matrize und Stempel zusammendrücken. Würde das damit auch machbar sein?




weißnix_ schrieb:


> Mehrere Sensoren wäre durch Reihenschaltung möglich. 2-Punktregelung ("An, und bei Temp x aus") könnte wohl mit Deinen Genauigkeitsansprüchen kollidieren. "Einfach die Temperatur halten" kann mitunter komplizierter als gedacht werden. Daher der Hinweis auf die in der Logo integrierten Regelbausteine.



Was meinst du mit den Regelbausteinen?

Entschuldige meine Unwissenheit


----------



## weißnix_ (26 November 2016)

Davlan schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit den Regelbausteinen?
> 
> Entschuldige meine Unwissenheit



Ich hatte angenommen, Deiner Frage nach der Eignung der LOGO wäre eine Lektüre des Handbuch's vorausgegangen. Also RTFM.
Für welchen Bachelor machst Du das eigentlich?

Regelbausteine: Die LOGO hat mehrere integrierte PI bzw. PID-Regler, die Dir die Temperaturregelung stark vereinfachen.
Zum Timing: Bei den von Dir angesprochenen Zeiten würde ich tatsächlich mit dem Positionsschalter kurz vor vorderer Endlage den Timer starten.
Wichtig bei der Anwendung: Die Zylinderposition "Fügegut unter Druck" darf nicht erst an der vorderen Endlage des Zylinders erreicht werden, sondern schon mit etwas Reserve vorher.


----------



## Davlan (26 November 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Für welchen Bachelor machst Du das eigentlich?


Bachelor of Science, Fachrichtung Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen mit Maschinenbau

In der Themenausschreibung steht auch nichts zur Steuerung aber mein Betreuer kam damit mitten drin um die Ecke, eigentlich ging es nur um die Konstruktion. Da ich es aber nicht ändern kann muss ich mich damit jetzt auseinander setzen .... 
Und nein ich habe heute kurz bevor ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben habe erst den LOGO entdeckt, und nur kurz dazu informationen gesammelt und fand ihn recht interessant, wusste nur nicht in wieweit er für meine Anwendung reicht.




weißnix_ schrieb:


> Wichtig bei der Anwendung: Die Zylinderposition "Fügegut unter Druck" darf nicht erst an der vorderen Endlage des Zylinders erreicht werden, sondern schon mit etwas Reserve vorher.


Der Zylinder wird nie komplett ausgefahren, damit immer Wegreserven vorhanden sind.


----------



## weißnix_ (26 November 2016)

Ach ja, genausowas, wie das von Dir verlinkte Festo-Teil hab ich gemeint.
Damit wären dann so Sachen machbar wie etwas erhöhter Druck am Anfang des Fügens, um die innere Reibung im Zylinder zu kompensieren. Dieser Druckreglerbaustein wird dann vor das notwendige 5/2 Ventil geschaltet bzw. in die Vorlaufleitung des Zylinders.

Die ausreichende thermische Entkopplung des Zylinders könnte noch so eine Sache sein, aber da fällt Dir sicher was ein


----------



## Davlan (27 November 2016)

Zur Temperaturregelung, im Prinzip erfüllt dieses Bauteil doch meine Anforderungen oder nicht? http://www.omega.de/prodinfo/temperatur-prozessregler-schaltgeraete.html
Damit sollte ich doch einfach mein Heizelement anschließen genauso wie den Sensor, Sollwert eingeben und dann pendelt sich die Temperatur auf das Niveau ein.
Falls ich was vergessen habe einfach sagen, ich merke nun das Problem der Universität im Vergleich zu einer FH, wobei ich eine FH nicht genau kenne aber man ja sagt das sie Praxis bezogener sind. Theoretisch habe ich all die Sachen schon gehört und auch Klausuren darüber geschrieben, uns wurde allerdings nie gesagt wozu dieses und jenes in der Realität genutzt wird.....

Zum Zylinder, ich habe eine Pressfläche von 150 mm x 200 mm= 30000 mm² da ich hier einen Anpressdruck von 1 bar, sprich 0,1 N/mm² habe bräuchte ich eine Kraft von 3000 N.
Setze ich das mit der Formel für den Zylinder gleich, pi x 62,5 mm = 12271,8463 mm² somit ergibt 3000 N/ 12271,8463 mm² = 0,2445 N/mm² sprich, 2,445 bar.
Dieser Wert würde an dem elektronischen/ mechanischen Druckregler für den Vorlauf eingestellt werden, und mit der richtigen Verkabelung stellt sich der Zylinder als Luftfeder mit einem Anpressdruck von 1 bar ein. Mittels Positionierungsschalter https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/xDKI.asp wird der Druck über eine eingestellte Zeit x gehalten? 

Falls die Temperaturregelung so Funktionieren würde, könnte ich die ganze Programmierung umgehen, wäre trotzdem felxibel was die Temperatur Einstellung angeht sowie für den Druck.

Für die thermische Entkoppelung habe ich an thermisch isolierende Stoffe, müssen noch herausgesucht werden, gedacht die jeweils unter den Stempel und Matrize gelegt werden.

Wird es nötig sein das ich einen Schrank um die Maschine baue? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Umgebungsluftströme, bzw Luftzüge von vorbeigehenden Personen die Temperaturverteilung stark beeinflusst? Oder aber sich die Umgebungsluft soweit aufheizt das andere Bauteile, wie der Zylinder darunter leiden könnte.


----------



## weißnix_ (27 November 2016)

Das hört sich soweit schlüssig an. 
Gehäuse/ Schutzverkleidung macht sich immer gut. Natürlich kannst Du den Temperaturregler auch auslagern.
Viel Spass bei der Realisierung


----------



## Davlan (27 November 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Das hört sich soweit schlüssig an.
> Gehäuse/ Schutzverkleidung macht sich immer gut. Natürlich kannst Du den Temperaturregler auch auslagern.
> Viel Spass bei der Realisierung



Also sollte es mittels dem von mir verlinkten Regler möglich sein die Temperatur nach meinen Anforderungen zu regeln? Würde mir einiges an Arbeit ersparen.
Die Schutzverkleidung ist erstmal nebensächlich und wird hinterher bestellt, wenn alles soweit läuft, aber stimmt schon das es einfach vollständiger so aussieht.

Ich würde mich jetzt auf insgesamt 6 Heizpatronen beschränken, die beiden äußeren sollen jeweils getrennt von der inneren Patrone geregelt werden, um einen möglichst homogenen Verlauf der Temperatur zu haben. Da ich neu auf dem Gebiet bin wäre es nett wenn du mir sagen könntest wieviele Patronen ich an je so einer Station anschließen kann.


----------



## weißnix_ (27 November 2016)

An diese Rgeler schließt man keine Heizpatrone direkt an, sondern ein der Heizleistung/Heizspannung entsprechendes Leistungsschaltglied.
Somit hast Du eine Antwort, die keine ist 
Als Leistungsschaltglied für solche Anwendungen haben sich SSR's bewährt. Aus dem Bauch heraus ist die Heizleistung recht überschaubar.
Regelzonen kannst Du selbstverfreilich machen, jedoch ist die Frage der Temperaturtoleranz insoweit interessant, weil über entsprechende Werkstoffe/ Geometrie sich auch eine ausreichend homogene Wärmeverteilung erreichen lässt. In einer Aluplatte mit 150x200mm ist bei entsprechender Stärke die Wärmeverteilung schon an sich relativ gleichmäßig. Mit mehreren Heizpatronen wird das nicht schlechter. So gleichmäßig musst Du die Wärme dann erstmal in Dein Fügegut reinbringen (Wärmeübergang).


----------



## Davlan (27 November 2016)

Also anstatt von mehreren getrennten Messungen wird ggf. eine einheitliche reichen, wenn die Matrize Dick genug ist?

Also wird der Temperaturfühler an den Temperturregler angeschlossen, von diesem geht die Steuerspannung in z.b. http://www.pohltechnik.com/SSR-Rela...er-Solid-State-Relais-max-25A-AC-DC::603.html  und an diesen werden dann die Patronen angeschlossen?

Werde wahrscheinlich folgende Patronen nutzen: http://www.heizpatronen.info/deu/shop_product.php?r=16544#!prettyPhoto 
Die Matrize ist 150 x 200 x 30 mm vorläufig.


----------



## weißnix_ (27 November 2016)

Davlan schrieb:


> Also anstatt von mehreren getrennten Messungen wird ggf. eine einheitliche reichen, wenn die Matrize Dick genug ist?



Das versuche ich zu sagen. In den Ingenieurwissenschaften geht es IMHO um den bestmöglichen Kompromiss und nicht um das theoretische Optimum. Die Frage ist also: Wie genau muss die Temperaturverteilung an der Heizplatte sein? Wie kommt die Wärme durch die zu fügenden Materialien an die Fügestelle? Ist Millionstelgradgenauigkeit erforderlich oder reden wir über realistische 2...3K über der Heizplatte und 5...25K an der Fügestelle?


----------



## Davlan (27 November 2016)

zweiteres ist der Fall, natürlich dürfen kleine Abweichungen entstehen, sie sollten natürlich so gering wie möglich sein, denke bis 5 Grad unterschied ist alles in Ordnung.
Und ja die Matrize ist aus Aluminium, unten liegt die Stahl/CFK Kombi drin, bzw wird eingelegt sobald die Temperaturverteilung gleichmäßig ist. Dann soll der Versuch starten, sprich Zylinder fährt zu.


----------



## weißnix_ (27 November 2016)

Ich denke, ich hab jetzt die wichtigsten Info's zusammen, um die Maschine zu bauen .

Ne, im ernst: was fehlt denn jetzt noch für Deinen Konstruktionsentwurf?


----------



## Davlan (27 November 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich hab jetzt die wichtigsten Info's zusammen, um die Maschine zu bauen .
> 
> Ne, im ernst: was fehlt denn jetzt noch für Deinen Konstruktionsentwurf?



Im Grunde gar nichts, die Fertigungszeichnungen habe ich heute fertig gestellt, müssen nochmal durchgeguckt werden aber sollte soweit alles okay sein.
Wenn mein Betreuer zu der von dir erarbeiteten Lösung grünes Licht gibt dann werde ich die Sachen alle in Auftrag geben und hoffen das alles so klappt, bzw halt auch nochmal drüber gucken lassen falls ich noch was übersehen habe.
Zu den Temperaturreglern, da würden ja pro Matrize einer reichen eigentlich. Bei der Zylindersteuerung muss ich nochmal mit jemanden aus der Uni sprechen was ich noch alles brauche... 

könntest du mir ein SSR zeigen was für jeweils 3 Heizpatronen a 350 Watt und 230 Volt reicht verlinken?


----------



## weißnix_ (27 November 2016)

Das von Dir verlinkte SSR ist schon gar nicht so schlecht. Alternative Bauform: http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/halbleiterrelais/3617780/
Hat einen integrierten Kühlörper.
Worauf solltest Du achten?
-Nullspannungsschaltend - reduziert Verlustleistung im SSR und Radiostörungen
-flinker Kurzschlussschutz - SSR's sind bei Kurzschlüssen hyperempfindlich
-die richtige Steuerspannung (24VDC)
-bei Deinem SSR die geeignete Montage auf der Grundplatte. Kühlung ist auf jeden Fall erforderlich.

Deine Heizleistung finde ich schon beachtlich : 1000W auf jeder Seite sind heftig. Da wird Feintuning am Regler unumgänglich werden. Aber das ist nur Bauchgefühl von mir.


----------



## Davlan (27 November 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Das von Dir verlinkte SSR ist schon gar nicht so schlecht. Alternative Bauform: http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/halbleiterrelais/3617780/
> Hat einen integrierten Kühlörper.
> Worauf solltest Du achten?
> -Nullspannungsschaltend - reduziert Verlustleistung im SSR und Radiostörungen
> ...



Erstmal vielen Danke für deine Mühen, das du mir als Unwissenden trotzdem hilfst.
ggf. werden auch schwächere Heizpatronen verwendet, muss ich nochmal abklären. 
Also brauche ich noch einen kleinen Sicherungskasten, um bei einem Kurzschluss etc. Schäden an den Bauteilen zu vermeiden.
Dass SSR könnte natürlich auf einer Grundplatte (Stahl) montiert werden und zusätzlich mit Kühlkörpern bestückt werden, wäre kein Problem.

Die beiden Punkte mit Nullspannungsschaltend und Steuerspannung sind mir ungeläufig, eine kurze Erläuterung wäre hilfreich, werde mich morgen in der Uni damit auch noch beschäftigen.
Da das von dir verlinke SSR bereits Kühlkörper besitzt werde ich eher dieses verwenden. Bezüglich der Verkabelung muss ich auch noch schauen ob ich weitere Komponenten brauche, bzw wie was angeschlossen wird.
Die Aufheizung kann theoretisch auch langsam erfolgen, solange die Temperatur gehalten wird, wenn dies den Aufbau vereinfacht wäre das kein Problem. In der weiteren Forschung bzw falls diese Methode des Fügens eingesetzt wird, werden die Matrizen vermutlich durch Induktion erwärmt, da so eine raschere Aufheizung möglich ist und somit kürzere Taktzeiten. Dies soll aber nicht mein Problem und Aufgabe sein.


----------



## Knaller (28 November 2016)

.  




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Davlan (28 November 2016)

So diese Methode hat grünes Licht bekommen.
Für die Zylindersteuerung benötige ich folgendes:



Fehlt noch etwas?
Wie sage ich dem System zufahren bzw auseinander fahren?

Für die Temperatursteuerung:
2x http://www.omega.de/googlebase/product.html?pn=CN7853&gclid=CJ2KlaTkyNACFRdmGwod1LMIxw#RelatedList
2x http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/halbleiterrelais/3617780/ 
6x http://www.heizpatronen.info/deu/shop_product.php?r=16544#!prettyPhoto
2x Temperaturfühler

Habe ich noch etwas vergessen?


----------



## illi (28 November 2016)

Wenn du einen externen Temperaturregler nimmst, würde ich vom gleichen Hersteller/Händler gleich ein Leistungsschaltglied nehmen. Dann weist du wenigstens, dass es zusammenpasst.

Aber wenn es nur um die Einstellung der Presszeit ohne weitere Logik geht, könnte man auch an eine simple Schaltung mit einem Zeitrelais http://de.rs-online.com/web/c/automation/zeitrelais-und-zahler/zeitrelais/ denken.

Gruß Illi


----------



## Davlan (28 November 2016)

Die Anpresszeit muss halt einstellbar sein, damit man verschiedene Versuche fahren kann.
Ich sehe aber noch ein Problem bei der Zeitsteuerung, wenn die Zeit gemessen wird ab wo der Zylinder zufährt muss ich die Zeit bis die Matrizen sich berühren noch drauf addieren richtig?
würde so einer http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/zeitrelais/8966863/ reichen? Mir stellt sich nun noch die Frage wo ich diesen überhaupt anschließe?


----------



## weißnix_ (28 November 2016)

Pos.1 in Deinem Pneumatikplan ist sinnfrei.
Pos. 3 würde ich durch ein elektrisch betätigtes Ventil ersetzen.
Pos. 1 ist dann entsprechend der Ausgang eines Zeitrelais, welches durch einen Reedschalter+Taster getriggert werden sollte.

Beim Temperaturregler könntest Du einen mit SSR-Ausgang zur direkten Ansteuerung des Leistungs-SSR
 verwenden. Das ist jedoch kann, nicht muss. 
Für den Zylinder wählst Du einen mit Magnetkolben. Dann kannst Du direkt am Zylindergehäuse einen Reed-Schalter für das starten der Zeit montieren.


----------



## weißnix_ (28 November 2016)

Wo schließt Du das alles an?
Die eingangs erwähnte Logo erschlägt das komplett.


----------



## Davlan (28 November 2016)

Dann komme ich ums programmieren garnicht drum herum? Bzw wie aufwändig wäre das ganze? Wollte am besten so wenig bis garnichts programmieren 😉

Die restslichen punkte werde ich morgen in der uni anschauen


----------



## weißnix_ (28 November 2016)

Krieg Deinen Blutdruck mal wieder unter Kontrolle 
Logo! im Bereich Deiner Anwendung ist das Aneinanderreihen von Funktionsblöcken. Das sollte bereits mit der Onlinehilfe grundsätzlich funktionieren.
Zusätzlich gibt es hier im Forum höchst kompetente Leute mit Geduldsfäden aus gehärtetem Stahl.


----------



## Davlan (29 November 2016)

Würde dies als Temperaturregler reichen http://www.pohltechnik.com/Temperat...egler-A-senco-TR-11-mit-SSR-Ausgang::507.html ?
Als SSR das von dir verlinkte http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/halbleiterrelais/3617780/ 

Oder direkt dieses Set und in das Gehäuse packen? http://www.pohltechnik.com/Einbausets/SET-4-Sous-vide-P-I-D-Bundle-Gradgenaue-Aufloesung::519.html
Ist der gleiche Temperaturregler, und Kleinkram schon dabei, ein anderen Tempfühler (3 polig) müsste ich noch besorgen. Das SSR würde theoretisch ja reichen, dazu kommen noch Kühlkörper 

Alles in dieses Gehäuse http://www.pohltechnik.com/Gehaeuse...ehaeuse-Set-CNC-Fraesungen-Zubehoer::623.html
Schaltplan http://www.pohltechnik.com/PDF/Verdrahtung Sous-vide-PID-Regelstrecke_zw01.pdf

Noch eine passende Sicherung für das SSR, wie groß sollte diese sein? vllt ein Beispiel verlinken.
optional: ggf. einen Alarm bei Tempüberschreitung http://www.pohltechnik.com/Elektron...r-mit-LED-Blinklicht-rot-Durchm-17m::665.html
Natürlich alles zwei mal damit ich Ober und Unterseite getrennt habe.

Für den Zylinder:
Zylinder sollte den besagten Magneten haben http://https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/search?query=ADN-125-150-A-P-A
Nährungsschalter https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/search?query=SME-8M-DO-24V-K-2.5-OE
Magnetventil https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/search?query=VUVS-L25-B52-D-G14-F8-1C1
Zeitrelais http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/zeitrelais/8966863/ Ist das in Ordnung oder ein anderes bitte um Ratschlag.
oder eher sowas http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/zeitrelais/8086620/


Meine Frage jetzt, wozu brauche ich die LOGO! und was muss ich genau damit steuern? Ich habe wie Eingangs erwähnt null Ahnung davon, müsste mich komplett neu einlesen. Wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie es grob aussehen muss, damit ich nicht total auf dem Holzpfad bin wäre ich sehr verbunden.

EDIT: gemerkt das manche Links nicht funktionieren.

Habe mal eine Reihenfolge erstellt, stimmt dies soweit?

Definierter Druck x einstellen an Manometer
Definierte Presszeit y einstellen am Zeitrelais
Definierte Temperatur z einstellen an Tempregler

Platten heizen auf und werden bei Temperatur z gehalten
Zufahren: Leitung aufdrehen
Zylinder fährt zu bis Vorlaufdruck x erreicht wurde
Zylinder passiert Nährungsschalter kurz vor Schluss, Signal an Zeitrelais
Zylinder fährt solange "zu" (hält Druck da Luftfeder) bis 5/2 Wege Ventil umschaltet auf Rücklauf
Presszeit y läuft ab, Zeitrelais gibt Signal an 5/2 Wege Ventil - Rücklauf
Zylinder in Urzustand.
Heizpatronen abschalten

Wenn ich richtig verstehe müsste die LOGO! das 5/2 Wege Ventil steuern? Gibt es da keine andere Möglichkeit, denn wenn sie nur das macht wäre es ein "teurer" schalter, oder wird noch mehr gesteuert?


----------



## Morymmus (29 November 2016)

Hallo,

also da wir nun mal Automatisierer und Programmierer sind, bevorzugen wir (natürlich ) entsprechende Lösungen...

Bei Deiner Lösung bzw. Prozessbeschreibung hast Du keine Sicherheit, das die gewünschte Temperatur erreicht ist, da die Regler - zumindest beim überfliegen der Daten - keinen Meldeausgang haben. Somit kannst du auch nicht verhindern, das beim Drücken des Starttasters die Anlage temperaturunabhängig losläuft.
Wenn Du es schon unbedingt ohne Logo o.ä. machen willst würde ich folgendes machen:

Nach erreichen der Temperatur:
- Starttaster drücken, der Zylinder fährt ab bis er aufsetzt.
- Mit dem Näherungsschalter am Aufsetzpunkt wird das Zeitrelais (Nachlauf) gestartet, ab hier kannst Du den Start-Taster loslassen
- Das Zeitrelais hält den Zylinder unten bis zum Zeitablauf, dann schaltet das 5/2-Wege-Ventil zurück und der Zylinder fährt hoch.
- Das Abschalten der Heizpratonen würde ich über einen Maschinen-Hauptschalter lösen - aufgrund von Temperaturträgheit ist das in der Praxis so üblich.

Mit der Logo sähe der Aufbau wie folgt aus:

- Direkt an die Logo angeschlossen werden:
      - Der Temperatursensor
      - Der Näherungsschalter unten
      - Der Näherungsschalter oben
      - Der Starttaster
      - Das SSR
      - Das 5/2-Wege-Ventil
      - Eventuelle Leuchtmelder

Mit Einschalten der Anlage beginnt die Logo den vorgegebenen Temperaturwert anzufahren (Regelung erfolgt in der Logo)
Ist dieser erreicht und stabil gibt die Logo den Start-Taster frei.
Wird dieser gedrückt, so fährt der Zylinder runter auf Kontakt.
Mit erreichen des Positionssensors unten fängt eine Zeit an, die nach Ablauf den Zylinder hochfährt (und zwar auch, wenn der Benutzer den Start-Taster noch festhält)
Ist der Positionssensor oben erreicht darf der Zyklus neu gestartet werden.

Du siehst, möglich ist beides, das wir in diesem Forum die zweite Lösung schöner finden ist, denke ich, nachvollziehbar


----------



## Davlan (29 November 2016)

Die zweite Lösung wäre für mich auch schöner, allerdings habe ich null Erfahrung mit der LOGO steuerung/programmierung.
Ich stelle es mir halt recht komplex vor und wäre wahrscheinlich zu aufwendig wenn ein Anfänger direkt solch ein Projekt umsetzen möchte.


----------



## Morymmus (29 November 2016)

Also dieses Projekt ist recht überschaubar - und die Logo mit ihrer rein graphischen Programmierung jetzt auch kein Hexenwerk...

Du könntest mal gegenüberstellen, was die Komponenten mit bzw. ohne Logo kosten, das ist in unserer heuten Welt i.d.R. das einzige Entscheidungskriterium.

Und wenn Du Dich am Ende doch an der Logo versuchen möchtest:



> Zusätzlich gibt es hier im Forum höchst kompetente Leute mit Gedultsfäden aus gehärtetem Stahl.


 Zitat Weißnix_

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Davlan (29 November 2016)

Mit der Logo lösung wäre es definitiv günstiger. Nur habe ich halt angst das ich für die programmierung zu viel zeit brauche und nachher in zeitnot komme... 

Die logo! Soft v8 habe ich auch bereits auf dem laptop, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich anfangen soll.... klar es gibt ein und ausgänge so weit bin ich auch schon 😁


----------



## winnman (29 November 2016)

Na dann fang doch genau mit E und A an.

Gib denen mal Namen und platziere sie im Arbeitsbereich.

Dann "zerlegst" du einen Prozess in Teilschritte / Bereiche

Also zb.: Schrittfolge,  Zylinderbewegung, Temperaturregelung oben, Temperaturregelung unten, . . .

Bei Schrittfolge würde ich mal ein RS FlipFlop mit dem Starttaster setzen, . . .


----------



## Davlan (29 November 2016)

Genau das ist mein problem hab es grob ja schon skizziert... aber ich weiss nicht welche elemente ich jeweils für die komponenten verwenden muss... werde morgen aber mal bisschen schauen und mir gedanken machen.
Bin leider noch bei der arbeit bis 22 deshalb nur handy zur hand


----------



## Morymmus (29 November 2016)

Wir alle haben irgendwann mal damit angefangen, also lass Dich nicht entmutigen.

Deine Aufgabe ist keineswegs so unlösbar, das sie Dich Wochen kosten wird. 

Wenn Du die Prozessteilschritte bereits skizziert hast ist die Umsetzung gar nicht mehr so wild.

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Davlan (3 Dezember 2016)

Habe Mal angefangen die Regelung aufzubauen. Passt das soweit?


----------



## weißnix_ (3 Dezember 2016)

Für die Tempertursensoren würde ich an die LOGO erstmal eine geeignete Analogeingangskarte planen. Wenn Du PT100-Sensoren einsetzt hat Siemens dafür ein Analogmodul.

Als nächstes: Konzentrier Dich erstmal auf den Bewegungsablauf. Wie gesagt, den Zylindersensor nicht auf vorderen Anschlag, sondern als Überfahrposition, kurz bevor die Backen sich berühren. Ich muss jetzt erstmal zu Tisch. Ich versuche nachher nochmal reinzuschauen.


----------



## Davlan (3 Dezember 2016)

Den Zylinderablauf habe ich von jemand anderen, wurde aber nur vom Pc entwickelt nicht getestet.


----------



## Morymmus (3 Dezember 2016)

Also auf die schnelle:
Der Vorlauf wird so gut wie nie eingeschaltet werden können, da er nur für die Impulsdauer von Druck Y freigeben wird.
Den Rücklauf abzuschalten (B012) kann - muss nicht aber kann - dazu führen, das Dein Zylinder absackt.

Bei der Temperaturverarbeitung wirst Du nicht um analoge Signale bzw. Werte herumkommen.

Ich schau da heute Abend, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin nochmal drauf

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Davlan (3 Dezember 2016)

Okay schaue mal ob ich da noch was hinbekomme. Danke schonmal

Also B012 herausnehmen um das absacken zu vermeiden?


----------



## weißnix_ (3 Dezember 2016)

Bin jetzt auch wieder da 
Falls Du Dich an Dein Pneumatikschema von weiter oben gehalten hast, und das Ventil ein 5/2 Typ ist, dann schaltest Du Vorlauf und Rücklauf nicht separat. Es geht dann "Vorlauf" (Ausgang High) oder "Rücklauf" (Ausgang Low) über einen Ausgang, denn das Ventil sollte nur eine Spule haben.


----------



## weißnix_ (3 Dezember 2016)

So, jetzt hab ich extra für Dich mal Logosoftdemo bei mir installiert. 

Den Bewegungsablauf stell ich mir gemäß Deiner Beschreibung etwa so vor:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Wenn Du das ganze simulierst, bitte I1 und I2 in der Simu als Taster(Schließer) definieren und I3 Als Taster (Öffner). Der Merker mit dem "high" vornedran ist für später, wenn wir die Temperaturregleung dazunehmen.

PS: Logo-PRG nochmal modifiziert. Peinlicher Fehler, aber es hat ja noch keiner gemerkt 

PPS: Hab nochmal, frisch gestärkt vom Abendessen ein wenig rumgespielt. Temperaturregelung weiter aussen vor. Du sollst auch noch etwas Gehirnschmalz reinstecken.


----------



## Davlan (4 Dezember 2016)

Danke schonmal für deine Mühen, werde heute nicht dazu kommen mir den Schaltplan anzuschauen, gucke ihn mir morgen an.


----------



## Davlan (5 Dezember 2016)

So ich muss den Schaltplan erstmal verstehen und schreibe mal auf wie ich es verstehe. 

I1 (Start) wird gedrückt, B001 wird freigeschaltet sobald I1 und die Temp., welche vom Merker M1 ab dem eingestellten Wert gehalten wird, stimmen. Das Selbsthalterelais B002 hält den Zustand, somit kann man I1 loslassen.

Zylinder fährt zu bis er den Druck erreicht hat.

I2 (vermutlich der Näherungssensor) lässt B003 loszählen (Anpresszeit), nach Ablauf wird B002 zurückgesetzt und das 5/2 Ventil lässt den Zylinder zurück fahren.
Alternativ durch eine Abruchtaste I3 zur Sicherheit.
B005 wird ausgelöst sobald ein Wert größer gleich 1 ist.

Den restlichen Schaltplan durchblicke ich noch nicht wirklich


----------



## weißnix_ (5 Dezember 2016)

I1...I3 sind erstmal die offensichtlichen Funktionen.

Dann habe ich eine UP/Down-Vorwahl eingebaut, um mittels Up/Down die verstellbaren Werte einzustellen.
Abhängig von dem was Du einbaust habe ich erstmal die Anpresszeit und den Solldruck verstellbar gemacht.
Eine Position ist noch frei für die Temperatur.

Aus dem Gedächtnis sind dann I4/I5 die UP/Down-Taster und I6/I7 die 2-bit Vorwahl.

Was brauchst Du noch? Ein Analogmodul mit 0...10V Ausgang für die Solldruckvorrgabe an den Druckregler und ein Analogmodul mit 2 PT100 Eingängen für die Temperaturregler. Die Logo kann (sollte) eine mit Transistorausgängen sein, nicht mit Relais.

Eigentlich sollte sich alles in der Simulation erschließen. Schließlich haben wir bis jetzt nur einen Ausgang .
Ich hatte halt am WE ein bischen Zeit zum spielen.

Der Merker M1 ist nur der Ersatz für die Freigabe vom Temperaturregler. Der Regler selbst fehlt noch.


----------



## Davlan (6 Dezember 2016)

Erste Problem was ich bei der Simulation sehe ist, dass die Zeit nur nach oben nicht nach unten korrigiert werden kann. Dazu wird der Wert in B003 ab 32767 ms nicht weiter hochgesetzt, in der optischen Ausgabe hingegen schon. Der Druck ist falsch in der Vorwahl benannt, er hat die Vorwahl 01 nicht 10, kann aber ebenfalls nur nach oben korrigiert werden nicht nach unten. Die Temperatureinstellung wird dann ähnlich aufgebaut wie die Druck und Zeit oder?
An der Temperaturregelung werde ich mich gleich mal ein wenig probieren, ob es was wird sehen wir dann 

EDIT: habe den fehler gefunden, I5 muss man gedrückt halten.




Die rot eingekreisten Bauteile verstehe ich ebenfalls noch nicht


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Dezember 2016)

Oben rechts das ist der Meldetext auf dem Logo-Display.
In der Mitte ist ein Rechenblock, um den Zählerwert mit 1000 zu multiplizieren (32 = 32000 ms).
Blöderweise begrenzt der Rechenblock auf 32767 (16bit m. Vorzeichen). _Dafür hab ich auch noch keine sinnvolle Lösung, weil ich das üblicherweise nicht so groß brauche._[siehe weiter unten]
Ich habe aber mal unterstellt, das 32 Sekunden erstmal reichen.
Unten haben wir dann den Rechenblock für den Druck.

Das Du nicht nach unten korrigieren kannst, lag an einem Fehler von mir, den ich korrigiert aber nicht hochgeladen habe. Deshalb die neue Datei...
Das Du umfangreich testest setze ich vorraus. Ebenfalls allerdings, das Du Dich bemühst das (schon etwas erweiterte) Programm zu verstehen, um Anpassungen, Änderungen usw. selbst durchzuführen.

Genau daher kommt der berechtigte Unwillen einiger Forenmitglieder, solche Hausaufgaben mit vollständigen Lösungen zu beantworten. Schliießlich bekomme nicht ich Deinen Abschluss.

Logo-Soft hat eine ausgezeichnete Hiilfefunktiion, mit der sich eigentlich alle Blöcke erklären lassen.


Die Druckeinstellung geht von 0...10V. Eine Skalierung für die Anzeige kann ich nicht einrichten ohne genaue Kenntnis des Druckreglers.
Die Skalierung muss also im Druckregler eingestellt werden (10V entsprechen xxx bar). Wenn Du mir das dann erzählst, ändere ich das nochmal im Programm.
Übrigens: Up/Down lange gehalten ist Schnelldurchhlauf. In dem hat vorher auch runter funktioniert. Das ist ein Problem ind der Reihenfolge der Blockbearbeitung. DIR muss vor Count gesetzt sein. Mein Fehler halt...


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Dezember 2016)

So, das mit der Zeit ist auch gelöst: Es muss *vor *der Verbindung des Parameterwerts die Zeiteinheit von Sekunden auf Minuten umgestellt werden.

Also nochmal neu:

Anhang anzeigen hubzyl.zip


Parametrierst Du den Druckregler übrigens auf 10V=10bar passt es


----------



## Davlan (6 Dezember 2016)

Kann ich voll und ganz verstehen, aber es ist für einen Neuling schwer einen kompletten Schaltplan aufzubauen, daher ist ein direktes Beispiel sehr hilfreich, ich probiere mich auch so gut es geht einzuarbeiten. Die Hilfe Funktion habe ich bereits entdeckt wo die Ein und Ausgänge beschrieben werden, sehr hilfreich diese Funktion. 

Ich sehe jetzt noch das Problem, dass die Zeit nicht bis 300000 ms läuft, in welchem Bauteil kann ich dies einstellen, alternativ würde eine Sekunden Angabe ausreichen. 
Habe versucht die Temperatureinstellung mal zu erstellen. Habe den Startwert 100 celsius eingegeben, allerdings zählt er nicht weiter hoch. Messbereich müsste 0-300 Grad Celsius sein.


EDIT: habe deine überarbeiteten Texte eben erst gesehen. Damit ergibt sich das Zeit Problem schon mal.
Wenn meine Temperatureinstellung soweit passt werde ich sie in dein aktuellsten Schaltplan einfügen, oder du änderst das mit der Zeit in meinem mir gleich. 
Zu dem Druckregler, ich habe mich da noch nicht festgelegt, bin wie schon erwähnt auch frei in der Wahl, sollte halt pro Bauteil unter 500€ bleiben am besten. Der Zylinder kommt von Festo, die sollten genügend Druckregler haben, welcher da für meine Zwecke am sinnvollsten ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte nochmal umgestrickt und vereinfacht. Die Begrenzung, bis wohin der Zähler zählt, stellst Du direkt am Zählerbaustein ein (on und off gleichsetzen).
Die älteren Anhänge hab ich mal entfernt, um Verwirrung zu vermeiden.

Für die Temperatureinstellung musst Du an die Vorwahllbits noch ein Und mit einem passend negierten Eingang dranhängen. Außerdem geben wir hier nicht 0...10V aus, wie beim Druck mit externem Regler, sondern Du musst *2 PI-Blöcke* (Schwißbacke vorn/hinten) dranhängen.


----------



## Davlan (6 Dezember 2016)

werde dann meins erstmal bei der aktuellsten einpflegen und schauen das ich es richtig einstelle.


----------



## Davlan (6 Dezember 2016)

Habe jetzt mal probiert es mit einem PI-Regler zu erstellen, allerdings passt das da was nicht mit der Zählung.... 
bin aber erstmal essen, schaue danach nochmal rein


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Dezember 2016)

B26: Nur eine Negierung am obersten Eingang
B8 und B24 sollten wohl eine UND-Verknüpfung werden...

Bis wann musst Du eigentlich fertig werden? Kennst Du einen Elektrischen, der Dir das hardwaremäßig zusammenbasteln kann?


----------



## Davlan (6 Dezember 2016)

danke, in B26 die Negierung habe ich mir eben schon selber erschlossen, erschließt sich ja aus der Vorwahl. 
allerdings zählt er sowohl bei up als auch down  mit -1


----------



## Davlan (7 Dezember 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> B26: Nur eine Negierung am obersten Eingang
> B8 und B24 sollten wohl eine UND-Verknüpfung werden...
> 
> Bis wann musst Du eigentlich fertig werden? Kennst Du einen Elektrischen, der Dir das hardwaremäßig zusammenbasteln kann?




Würde die Steuerung/Regelung gerne bis Ende des Monats fertig haben, die ersten Teile werden die Tage jetzt bestellt, so das alles bis Mitte Januar spätestens da sein sollten und ich die Maschine zusammen setzen kann. Mit der Verkabelung muss ich schauen ob ich es selber mache oder einen Techniker vom Lehrstuhl zur Hand bekomme. Anschließend gibts eine Phase wo ich weniger Zeit haben werde, da ich noch Klausuren schreibe. Im März wird die schriftliche Ausarbeitung fertig gestellt.

Welche Bauteile müssten denn alle bestellt werden?

Siemens LOGO!8 (Welche zusätzlichen Komponenten ?)
Heizpatronen
SSR (die von dir verlinkten sind erst im Februar lieferbar, werde da Alternativen brauchen)
Temperatur Fühler

Zylinder
5/2 Wege Ventil
welches Ventil wird benötigt um es per LOGO! zu steuern?
Drucksensoren 

Da ich gerne eine Eingabe von der Zeit/Druck/Temp. haben möchte, würde ich gerne einen Display haben, mit touch oder Knöpfen ist egal. Sollte einiger Maßen komfortabel sein. Welcher Display eignet sich da am besten?


Habe den Schaltplan nochmal probiert zu erweitern, und bisschen übersichtlicher gestaltet.
Bei der Temperatureinstellung, bzw Ausgabe fehlt aber noch was, ich weiß nicht welche Bausteine vor und nach den PI-Reglern kommen, und die passenden Einstellungen.


----------



## weißnix_ (7 Dezember 2016)

Ganz schnell:

Du hattest weiter oben irgendwo einen Druckregler mit eletrischer 0-10V Ansteuerung verlinkt.
Keine Drucksensoren

2 ST PT100 (Temperatursensoren)
1 Analogmodul mit 2 PT 100 Eingängen LOGO
1 Analogmodul mit 0...10V Ausgang LOGO
Logo Basismodul 24V, mit Display, mit Transistorausgängen
2 Stück SSR mit 24VDC Ansteuerung
Das 5/2 Wege Ventil auch mit 24VDC Spule
Netzteil 4A/24V
Filterregler mechanisch bis 10bar (Druckluft)
Heizpatronen
Sicherungen,Klemmen und anderes Kleinzeugs.
Wahlweise Logo-Textdisplay


----------



## Davlan (7 Dezember 2016)

[h=3]Siemens LOGO!8 24 CE - 6ED1052-1CC01-0BA8[/h] mit Transistor 24V
http://www.automation24.de/steuerungstechnik/siemens-logo8-24-ce-6ed1052-1cc01-0ba8-i75-1837-0.htm?refID=adwords_shopping_DE&gclid=CjwKEAiAg5_CBRDo4o6e4o3NtG0SJAB-IatY1WlGTj4J1fx4mNLExn9CH16BezKAiu8_JR61JPLF4RoC6Ljw_wcB

[h=3]Siemens LOGO!8 AM2 RTD - 6ED1055-1MD00-0BA2[/h]http://www.automation24.de/steuerun..._EkJcdZeXqVFQWhe1eydpdSqc6oESm4OEbxoCYiXw_wcB

[h=3]Siemens LOGO!8 AM2 RTD - 6ED1055-1MD00-0BA2[/h]http://www.automation24.de/steuerun...lCPB3HSexzXpwIEyNjCVdSgR8wyKiS18QCBoCf_zw_wcB

Würde das auch passen?
http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/halbleiterrelais/3617796/

Druckregler
https://www.festo.com/net/SupportPortal/Files/12073/PSI_239_1_de.pdf

5/2 Wegeventil
https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/search?query=VUVS-L25-B52-D-G14-F8-1C1

Filterregler 
https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/products_030200

Display TDE
http://www.automation24.de/steuerun...AkoVFJsnpmnwbuoHLRQ7qpsWlI8M1FrjlpxoCAKfw_wcB

Temperatursensoren fehlen noch

Netzteil oder besser das von der LOGO?
http://www.voelkner.de/products/784...so-cTx5ek6Xa3rUr2tSgLra3semlzChY9YRoC3Ybw_wcB


----------



## Davlan (8 Dezember 2016)

Mit der Temperaturzählung komme ich immer noch nicht weiter... wenn ich up drück soll die Zahl höher werden, wird aber niedriger, die Schaltung ist aber richtig denn bei up wird Cnt angesprochen, bei down Cnt und Dir somit müsste das doch alles passen oder ?


----------



## GUNSAMS (8 Dezember 2016)

Davlan schrieb:


> Mit der Temperaturzählung komme ich immer noch nicht weiter... wenn ich up drück soll die Zahl höher werden, wird aber niedriger, die Schaltung ist aber richtig denn bei up wird Cnt angesprochen, bei down Cnt und Dir somit müsste das doch alles passen oder ?



Vielleicht solltest du die Negationen am Zähl- und Richtungseingang entfernen....


----------



## Davlan (8 Dezember 2016)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du die Negationen am Zähl- und Richtungseingang entfernen....



Macht Sinn  dankeschön 
aber er zählt nur bis 100 und die Temp.einstellung muss ich noch verknüpfen, habe die Datei überarbeitet und nochmal hochgeladen.
Vllt bekomme ich es ja irgendwie hin muss ich mal bisschen probieren.


----------



## GUNSAMS (8 Dezember 2016)

Das liegt an der Art der Schaltung. Wenn der Zählerstand 100 erreicht, wird die Zählrichtung umgeschaltet.


----------



## Davlan (8 Dezember 2016)

Wie lässt sich das denn ändern? Brauche ja vor allem den Bereich 150-250 Grad
bereits gefunden, musste den on / off Wert einfach erhöhen. Jetzt fehlt noch die Temp. Anzeige


----------



## weißnix_ (8 Dezember 2016)

Hallo, hier war ja schon ordentlich Aktivität.

Ich habe mal kurz drübergesehen und möchte Dir mit einem Tip unter die Arme greifen:

Nach dem was ich oben vorgeschlagen habe, kommst Du eigentlich mit einem Analogausgang (AQ) aus. Der wird für die Sollwertvorgabe an den Druckluftregler benötigt. Der zweite Analogausgang des Zusatzmoduls wird nmA nicht benötigt.
Die Heizpatronen werden über einen Digitalausgang (via SSR) angesteuert. Dabei muss das Analogsignal des PI-Reglers auf eine Schaltfolge umgesetzt werden. Kleine Heizleistung= kurz an/länger aus....höhere Heizleistung durch Variation dieses Verhältnisses in einem festen Zeitraster (Periodisch). Dieses Verfahren nennt sich PWM-Modulation und steht als Logikblock zur Verfügung.
Bei solchen Blöcken bitte den Enable-Eingang mit High beschalten entweder fest oder mit einer Verknüpfung. Beim PI-Regler ist das in dem Fall der A/M-Eingang.
Viele Worte. Zum Veranschaulichen ein Bildchen:



Weiterhin musst Du (das wird bei der Inbetriebnahme interessant) auf die Vergabe der Analogeingänge achten! In der Standardeinstellung wären die beiden Analogeingänge am Analogmodul AI3 und AI4, weil AI1 und AI2 schon auf dem Basismodul sind.


----------



## Davlan (8 Dezember 2016)

werde ich morgen mal umsetzen, dankeschön schonmal.


> Nach dem was ich oben vorgeschlagen habe, kommst Du eigentlich mit einem Analogausgang (AQ) aus. Der wird für die Sollwertvorgabe an den Druckluftregler benötigt. Der zweite Analogausgang des Zusatzmoduls wird nmA nicht benötigt.


Muss aber trotzdem das Zusatzmodul nutzen oder? Komme ich ja nicht drum herum so wie ich das sehe oder sind die Ausgänge der Logo dafür auch geeignet?



> (via SSR)


das von mir verlinkte geht in Ordnung? Müsste das "alte" sein nur in stärker.

Wegen den anderen Bauteilen bitte einmal drüber gucken ob die so okay sind, dann würde ich die Bestellliste anfertigen und bestellen lassen, damit es langsam mal voran geht 

Passt der Teil mit der Bedingung, dass die eingestellte Temperatur erreicht werden muss, dass der Zylinder zufahren kann?


----------



## weißnix_ (8 Dezember 2016)

Die Zusatzmodule werden auf jeden Fall so wie beschrieben benötigt.
Zum SSR: Ja, geht.
Deine Bedingung ist (Im Grunde) richtig. Als Analogeingang des Vergleichers wäre allerdings der parallele Anschluss an den Analogverstärker nach dem PT-100 Eingang sinnvoll (Istwert) und an den Parameterblock kommt dann der Sollwert (vom Zähler). Passende Grundparametrierung findet sich dann im Simulator.

Als Voreinstellung für den PI-Regler aus den Preset's denke ich wäre "Temperatur (schnell)" der rechte Pfad, aber das sieht man bei der Inbetriebnahme.


----------



## Davlan (8 Dezember 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Die Zusatzmodule werden auf jeden Fall so wie beschrieben benötigt.
> Zum SSR: Ja, geht.
> Deine Bedingung ist (Im Grunde) richtig. Als Analogeingang des Vergleichers wäre allerdings der parallele Anschluss an den Analogverstärker nach dem PT-100 Eingang sinnvoll (Istwert) und an den Parameterblock kommt dann der Sollwert (vom Zähler). Passende Grundparametrierung findet sich dann im Simulator.
> 
> Als Voreinstellung für den PI-Regler aus den Preset's denke ich wäre "Temperatur (schnell)" der rechte Pfad, aber das sieht man bei der Inbetriebnahme.



Verstehe ich das richtig das ich dann auf dem Display bei der Temperatur Soll und ist angezeigt bekomme? Wäre natürlich sehr Nett wenn beides angezeigt wird, am besten bei allen Parametern, Druck wäre zu vernachlässigen bei der Zeit und Temp wäre es schon recht wichtig soll und ist Wert zu sehen. Dafür reicht der Display aber leider nicht aus, muss ich mal schauen wie ich das löse, denke nebeneinander könnte man das auch anbringen. Erst die Soll und daneben die Ist Werte.
Sehe gerade auch das der TDE Display 4 Tasten besitzt, könnte man die belegen sodass man die Vorwahl auf die erste Taste legt, einmal klicken wird 0-0, zweimal klicken 0-1 und dreimal klicken 1-0 eingestellt? Taste 4 würde ich zum Abbrechen belegen und eine noch zum Starten.
Fehlt in dem Schaltplan sonst noch was oder wäre er soweit schon einigermaßen fertig? Möchte nur abschätzen können wie viel Arbeit noch vor mir liegt.


----------



## weißnix_ (9 Dezember 2016)

Soll und ist kannst Du anzeigen. Aber verzettele Dich nicht. Grundprogramm steht, jetzt realisiere den Schaltkasten. Das testen am realen Objekt wird auch nochmal ein wenig Zeit kosten.
Heute Abend binde ich Dir mal Beispielhaft die TDE-Tasten an die bestehende Programmstruktur an.
Ja, Du hast recht, die Tasten können im Projekt genutzt werden.

Was die Stückliste angeht: Du hast Doch wohl jetzt genug Info's um das selbst zu stemmen. Ich hatte weiter oben ja schon angeregt, für die Realisierung einen realen Elektrischen anzuheuern. Der Logik-Schaltplan ist fertig, wenn Du zufrieden bist.


----------



## Davlan (9 Dezember 2016)

> Weiterhin musst Du (das wird bei der Inbetriebnahme interessant) auf die Vergabe der Analogeingänge achten! In der Standardeinstellung wären die beiden Analogeingänge am Analogmodul AI3 und AI4, weil AI1 und AI2 schon auf dem Basismodul sind.



Für die obere und untere Platte habe ich AI3 und AI4 sollte also passen.

Habe die Datei soweit erstmal erweitert, aber bei der Simulation steigt die Temp. einfach immer weiter, wie muss ich die Verschaltung vornehmen, damit der eingestellte Wert nicht überschritten wird, bzw darauf eingependelt wird. 
Schonmal sehr sehr großen Dank an dich @weißnix_ 
Zur Verkabelung habe ich meinem Betreuer schon gefragt ob jemand aus der Uni mir da helfen kann, ansonsten kann mir mein Vater bestimmt bei dem Gröbsten helfen, da er auch gelernter Elektriker ist. 

Grüße


----------



## weißnix_ (9 Dezember 2016)

Davlan schrieb:


> aber bei der Simulation steigt die Temp. einfach immer weiter,
> Grüße



Das ist einfach zu erklären: Der Regler ist ein PI-Regler. Der P-Anteil ist Statisch, je nach Soll-Ist-Abweichung. Der I-Wert summiert über die Zeit die Soll-Ist Abweichung. Wenn in der Simulation der Istwert nicht gleich dem Sollwert ist, wird der Reglerausgang immer ansteigen/abfallen. Das ist richtig so.

Zum Rest dann später. Muss noch ein wenig Geld verdienen.

Den Aufbau sollte man bequem in 2x MI200 (Hensel, teuer) oder in einem Stahlblechschrank 400x300 mm unterbringen können.


----------



## weißnix_ (9 Dezember 2016)

Bin grad auf ein Problem gestoßen, was mir so nicht bewusst war:

Das LOGO! RTD-Modul kann *nur bis 200°C auswerten*. Inwiefern sich da was drehen lässt, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. Es gilt auch für mich:RTFM
Ich habe für Dich einen rel. preiswerten Meßumformer gefunden, mitdem Du das ganze quasi fast unverändert aufbauen kannst (Den brauchst Du 2 mal!). Das Eingangsmodul AM2-RTD entfällt dadurch vollständig. Da Du ohnehin die Bedienung über die TDE-Tasten vornehmen möchtest, sind die entsprechenden Eingänge am Basismodul frei. Das AM2-AQ wird dennoch benötigt für den Druckregler.

Sry, das ich nicht gleich Deine 250°C im Auge hatte. Ich hoffe, Du kannst Das Modul retournieren.
 Noch günstiger wird es mit den aktiven Kabelfühlern von dem Shop. Die könntest Du mit 0...10V Ausgangssignal auch nehmen.

Zum Logikplan: Die TDE-Tasten bastele ich Dir morgen rein. Desweiteren muss ich wohl noch Deine Logik für die temperaturabhängige Stempelfreigabe umbauen.


----------



## Davlan (10 Dezember 2016)

Alles okay, wurde noch nichts bestellt, also benötige ich die LOGO!, AM2-AQ, zwei der Messumformer, zwei Kabelfühler, zwei SSR. Der Rest sollte dann ja gleich bleiben. Schaue das ich morgen mal alles in eine Liste einpflege.


----------



## weißnix_ (10 Dezember 2016)

Du benötigst Logo, AM2-AQ, zwei SSR und entweder die Meßumformer oder die genannten Kabelfühler.
Die aktiven Kabelfühler haben direkt einen Meßumformer im Lieferumfang. Im Falle der Kabelfühler entfallen also auch die zwei PT100 auf Deiner Liste.


----------



## Davlan (10 Dezember 2016)

Dann machen die aktiven Kabelfühler natürlich am meisten Sinn.


----------



## Davlan (10 Dezember 2016)

Bei den Filterregler bin ich gerade am überlegen was ich brauche, bzw ob die drei einen Unterschied bei meiner Anwendung haben. https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/products_030200
Ansonsten würde ich den günstigsten bestellen.

Netzteil oder besser das von der LOGO?
http://www.voelkner.de/products/7846...Y9YRoC3Ybw_wcB

http://www.voelkner.de/products/208...model=S91218&gclid=CIeo-tWp6dACFdQaGwodfYgKHA

Dazu brauche ich dann noch eine Hauptsicherung, und für das SSR und denke die LOGO jeweils nochmal eine Feinsicherung?

https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/search?query=VPPE-3-1-1/8-6-010-E1T
brauche ich das Proportionalventil mit Display oder ohne? Eigentlich wird ja alles über die LOGO gesteuert.
Benötige ich diese Modul auch?
https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/search?query=MPZ-1-24DC-SGH-6-SW oder hat die LOGO genug Ein/Ausgänge?


----------



## weißnix_ (10 Dezember 2016)

Netzteil ist egal: Im Kleinsteuerungsbereich habe ich in den letzten Jahren vorwiegend die Meanwell-Teile eingesetzt und keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Als Hauptsicherung sollte ein Automat/ Leitungsschutzschalter B10A ausreichend sein. Wenn der Kurzschluss nicht zum Regelbetriebsfall wird, musst Du dann für die Heizkreise/SSR keine separaten Sicherungen einsetzen. Hier wäre die Leitungsführung zu den Heizpatronen entscheidendes Kriterium. Die Feinsicherung 24V-seitig ist als flinke Type max. mit 3,5 A sinnvoll, da das Netzteil einen eigenen Kurzschlussschutz hat (Spannungsabschaltung bei Überlast/takten). Für Deine Anwendung würde ich aber auf diese Sicherung verzichten.

Beim Filterregler tut es der günstigste. Für den 125er Zylinder sollte es aber mindestens die 1/4"-Type sein.

Der Druckregler kann ohne Display sein.
Das Sollwertmodul brauchst Du nicht.
Nochmal zur Klarstellung:
Deine Anwendung benötigt einen digitalen Ausgang (Zylinderbewegung)  und einen analogen Ausgang (Druck/Kraftvoreinstellung).
Das LOGO! Basismodul bringt 4 Digout mit und das AM2-AQ zwei analoge Ausgänge.
An Eingängen brauchen wir  2 digitale und 2 analoge (0...10V) Eingänge. Die finden wir auch auf dem Basismodul. Die 4 erforderlichen Bedienfunktionen realisieren wir über das TDE.


----------



## weißnix_ (10 Dezember 2016)

Hab jetzt nochmal eine Weile mit Deinem Programm rumgemacht. Um den Schein zu wahren: Ein wenig Ordnen für die Optik könnte das Programm noch brauchen

Istzustand:
Bedientasten am TDE:
F1: UP
F2: Down
F3: Auswahl, welcher Wert geändert wird

Hardwaretasten
S1/I1_ Schließer: Taste Start
S2/I3_Öffner: Taste Abbruch/Stop

Anhang anzeigen hubzyl1_6.zip


Folgende Änderungen:
- Eintastenauswahl via F3; Up/Down via F1 und F2
- Zylinder wird erst ab mindestens Solltemperatur-10% freigegeben
- Meldetext wird passend zur F3-Auswahl angezeigt


----------



## Davlan (10 Dezember 2016)

Danke das klingt sehr vielversprechend, bin gerade bei der Arbeit und habe keine Möglichkeit mir die Schaltung anzuschauen, werde dies aber morgen nachholen. Für mein vieles Nachfragen muss ich mich entschuldigen, möchte nur nicht was falsches bestellen was ich im Endeffekt nicht brauchen werde.


----------



## weißnix_ (10 Dezember 2016)

Entschuldige Dich nicht so viel. Ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche, sagt mein Lieblingsfernsehermittler


----------



## GUNSAMS (10 Dezember 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Entschuldige Dich nicht so viel. Ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche, sagt mein Lieblingsfernsehermittler



Hast ja recht, Jethro....


----------



## Davlan (10 Dezember 2016)

Alles klar, bin einfach nur sehr Dankbar das mir hier so gut geholfen wird, wäre sonst echt ein Akt geworden.


----------



## weißnix_ (10 Dezember 2016)

Anhang anzeigen hubzyl1_7.zip


- kleinere optische Änderungen
- einige Kommentare ergänzt
- PI-Regelparameter etwas realitätsnaher voreingestellt

Für die Inbetriebnahme: KP vermute ich irgendwo im Bereich 5...6. Findet man durch ausprobieren.


----------



## Davlan (13 Dezember 2016)

Hallo, hätte nochmal eine Frage zu dem Filterregler, muss dieser auch das Reglerventil besitzen oder benötige ich nur den Filter? Diesen gibt es bei Festo separat erhältlich https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/search?query=LF-1/4-D-5M-MIDI 
Da ja das proportional Ventil den Druck regelt kam ich auf diesen Gedanken.


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Dezember 2016)

Ich würde nicht auf den Filter*regler* verzichten. Der gibt dem Proportionalventil konstante Vor-Verhältnisse.


----------



## Davlan (13 Dezember 2016)

Würde sich als Hardware Tasten sowas hier anbieten?
zwei mal diesen https://www.reichelt.de/Sirius-Act-...nr=SIE+1802-0AB00&SEARCH=taster+%F6ffner+stop

einmal als Hauptschalter für die gesamte Maschine, einmal als Start und Abbruch/Stop Taster. 

Leergehäuse dann 2x https://www.amazon.de/Hensel-MI0200...93&sr=8-1&keywords=hensel+leergehäuse+mi+0200

1 Schrank: LOGO!, AM AQ und Sicherung
2 Schrank: SSR, Netzteil
noch was vergessen? Würde das nicht auch alles in einen passen oder wegen der Wärme von den SSR lieber in 2?

Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe eine Hauptsicherung B10A (wieviel Polig?) http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/produ...|prd|7467567&gclid=CJaas7T88NACFY5DGAodmUoP3A


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Dezember 2016)

Der B10 Automat reicht einpolig einmal. Für das Gehäuse noch einen Verbindungssatz. In einen Kasten die Logo und in die Frontplatte das TD + die Taster. In den zweiten Kasten Sicherung, SSR, Netzteil und Klemmleiste zur Maschine. In die Frontplatte des zweiten Gehäuses den Hauptschalter.
Die Taster nimmst Du von Eaton aus der RMQ-Titan-M22-Serie ( wie in Deinem separaten Tasterpanel. Zu dem einen Taster gehört ein M22-K10 + M22-A und zu dem anderen taster ein M22-K01 + M22-A.


----------



## Davlan (13 Dezember 2016)

Also anstatt es extern zu haben einfach die Taster einzeln.

Meinst du diesen Verbindungssatz? Würde dann oben auf die mi 0200 kommen richtig? Schneide ich da einfach in die schräge Platte ein um den Display und die Schalter zu montieren?
http://www.hensel-electric.de/de/produkte/index.php?IdTreeGroup=3847&IdProduct=5474


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Dezember 2016)

Mit dem MI-WD2 verbindest Du die zwei Kästen (zu einem großen).
Außerdem brauchst Du noch die Montageplatten MI-MP2.

Taster, Hauptschalter und TD baust Du in die Deckel der MI200 ein. Schön aufgebaut sieht das immer gut aus.
Der Mi200 hat einen transparenten Deckel. Alternativ der MI201 komplett in grau.
Die Verlustwärme der SSR bezogen auf die Gehäusegröße und dessen Wärmeableitvermögen sehe ich für eine Versuchsmaschine nicht als Problem. Ich habe bei kleinen Steuerungslösungen oft mehr Wärmequellen in dem Teil.


----------



## Davlan (13 Dezember 2016)

ah okay jetzt verstanden, aber es gibt dann doch Probleme wenn der Deckel abgenommen wird, oder die Kabel einfach so lang lassen das man den Deckel samt Inhalt an die Seite stellen kann?


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Dezember 2016)

Genau. Kabelstranglänge einfach eine Deckelbreite länger.
Wenn Du Sorge hast wegen des Umprogrammierens: Da gibt es auch RJ45 zum Einbauen. Z.B.von eaton im M22 System. Brauchst Du aber nicht.


----------



## Davlan (13 Dezember 2016)

Bin vor allem am überlegen ob die MI CB 10 nicht schöner ist, keine Kabelverlängerung, Display angeschrägt, was dem Blickwinkel zugute kommt. 
Was noch offen ist, wie wird der Display befestigt? habe dazu auf Anhieb nichts gefunden.
Das sind aber jetzt Kleinigkeiten, das mit dem Umprogrammieren kann man doch auch per SD Karte umsetzen oder?


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Dezember 2016)

Das TD benötigt einen Gehäuseausschnitt und wird mit Klemmschrauben befestigt von hinten.
Welches Gehäuse in welcher Variante ist selbstredend allein Deine Sache.


----------



## det (22 Dezember 2016)

Moin Davlan,

zur Pneumatik würde ich folgendes raten.

Ein  Propventil ist schön, aber sehr teuer. Damit kannst Du Drücke und  Geschwindigkeiten per SPS steuern. Pneumatik hat aber gerade bei  Geschwindigkeit auf kurzen Wegen ein schlechtes Regelverhalten. Würde  ich nicht nehmen. Ist Oversized.
 Dein Pneum. Plan von Seite 3 ist  soweit OK. Der Druckregler Nr.1 zum Ansteuern des 5/2 Ventils macht keinen  Sinn. Hier entweder ein W3/2-PK3 Handventil (an, aus) oder das 5/2  Ventil mit Magnetspule nehmen. Schau mal bei der MFH Serie (Tiger  classic). 
Die Anschlüsse (2 und 4) am Ventil zum Zylinder tauschen. Sonst fährt der Zylinder in Grunstellung immer aus.
Den Startpunkt der Zeit kannst Du weder über Positionsschalter noch über Druckschalter präzise und wiederholgenau einstellen.
 Die einzige Möglichkeit die, egal welcher Druck und welche  Geschwindigkeit eingestellt ist, ist zwischen dem Drosslrückschlag  (GRLA-1/4) und Zylinderausgang ein PPL-1/4 einzubauen. 
Dieses dann  mit einem extra Druckregler (LRMA QS-4, auf ca. 2 Bar eingestellt) mit  Steuerluft versorgen. Bei erreichen von ca. 0,2 Bar Restdruck in der  unteren Zylinderkammer schaltet das PPL und steuert einen Druckschalter  PEV 1/4 an. Den kannst Du dann auswerten und die Zeit damit starten. Nur  mit dem PPL Ventil kannst Du sicher stellen das immer nur noch 0,2 Bar  Gegendruck (= Gegenkraft) in der unteren Zylinderkammer sind wenn Du die  Zeit startest. 
Bei allen anderen Möglichkeiten variiert Deine Presskraft.
Eine  Anmerkung noch zum Zylinder. Da würde ich einen normalen einfachen  ADVU.... nehmen, ohne einstellbare Endlagendämpfung, mit Magnet für  Positionserfassung.
Bei 2,4 Bar zu arbeiten ist OK. Besser wäre 4-6  Bar. Evt. einen anderen Zylinderø wählen wenn machbar, oder 2 - 3  kleinere Zylinder nehmen.


Schöne Tage Euch allen

Detlef


----------



## weißnix_ (22 Dezember 2016)

Hi Det,

machs nicht zu kompliziert .
Sekundengenaue Präzision ist wohl nicht erforderlich. Ich schätze, wichtiger ist die wiederholgenauigkeit.
Wir haben ja weiter oben besprochen, das die Zeit quasi *in *der Vorwärtsbewegung gestartet wird. Für die Zeitanzeige kann ja ggf. ein kleiner Offset eingerechnet werden.
Es geht hier um ein Maschinenbau-Demoprojekt. Die Automatisierung hab ich als Beifang verstanden.

Übrigens: Den falsch angeschlossenen Zylinder hätte davlan bei der Inbetriebnahme sicher nicht übersehen


----------



## det (25 Dezember 2016)

Hi weißnix,

hast ja recht. Aber solche Projekte sollen doch auch zum lernen sein. Da kann Er dann die Tücken der Pneumatik lernen.
Und bei der Ibn gleich die Finger geklemmt. Und das mit nem 125er Zylinder.  :sm23:


Vollgefressene Grüße 

Det


----------



## Davlan (10 Januar 2017)

Hallo, Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde. Ist es sehr problematisch wenn der Zylinder bei ca. 2,5 Bar läuft? Mein Betreuer meinte, dass die Maschine so universeller auch für andere Probengeometrien eingesetzt werden kann wo dann ein höherer Druck gebraucht wird. Ansonsten müsste ich es recht schnell wissen, da die Bestellungen diese Woche rausgehen und dann schnell geändert werden müssten. Es wäre aber mit Bürokratie verbunden, daher die Frage ob der 125er so "funktionieren" würde.
Zu der Zeit, klar je genauer es misst umso besser, aber es ist eine Versuchsmaschine und keine Endlösung, zumal in der Automatisierung nicht beide Seiten erhitzt werden können (z.B. fügen eines CFK Dachs an die B-Säule). 
Ebenfalls gibt es Neuerungen in meinen Vorgaben, denn ich werde das Thema nun splitten, da ich sonst zu sehr unter Zeitdruck kommen werde. Die Bachelorarbeit befasst sich nun mit der Konstruktion und Ausbau der Prüfmaschine und anschließend wird eine Studienarbeit folgen in der ich die Inbetriebnahme (Justierung der Parameter etc.) sowie die ersten Versuche fahren werde.


----------



## weißnix_ (10 Januar 2017)

Wie det schon schrieb: Der Zylinder arbeitet auch wunderbar mit 2,5 bar.
Da unsere Kraftjustierung über den Druck passiert, schlagen prozentual die inneren Reibkräfte etwas stärker durch. Ich halte das aber für vertretbar. Kompensieren kann man das vermutlich wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb durch einen geringfügig erhöhten Anfangsdruck.


----------



## Davlan (10 Januar 2017)

Alles klar dann werde ich die Bestellung erstmal so rausschicken und mich an die Verkabelung setzen.


----------



## Davlan (18 Januar 2017)

So habe mich an die Verkabelung gesetzt und im groben fertig. Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Sachen offen. 
-Wie schließe ich die Taster für Hauptschalter und den Start/Stopp Schalter an?
-Logo mit den SSR verbinden

Ansonsten bitte einmal nachschauen ob das alles so stimmt. Bei den Anschlüssen für die Heizpatronen bin ich mir noch unsicher, da ich wahrscheinlich jedes Kabel einzeln aus dem Kasten zur Vorrichtung leiten muss, da ich sonst an der Vorrichtung die Kabel parallel schalten muss. Hierfür nutze ich dann so eine Installationsklemme oder? https://www.voltus.de/?cl=details&anid=481c472598b1140d5f3c2bb1d4f34b21&gclid=CI7-kIblxtECFYpsGwodA-sCcg  welche dann mit solchen  https://www.voltus.de/elektromateri...3030161-fbs-2-5-steckbruecke-rot-2-polig.html verbunden wird? Sollte ich die XLR und PowerCon Anschlüsse von dem Kasten zur Vorrichtung entfernen oder um "mobiler" zu bleiben dran lassen? 

Der Anschluss unter dem LOGO AM2 AQ ist das Kabel zum Proportionalventil links daneben zum 5/2Wege Ventil.


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Januar 2017)

Die Verbindung LOGO-->SSR

Q2 ---> A1/ssr1
Q2/M--->A2/SSr1

Q3 dann genauso an SSR2

Den "Hauptschalter" klemmst Du in die 230V-Zuleitung, am besten zweipolig, also beide Leiter über den Hauptschalter führen.
Start/Stop und den Zylinderpositionsschalter klemmst du an einer Seite auf +24V und auf der anderen Seite jeweils an I1/2/3 der Logo.

Sry, hat etwas gedauert, aber Dein Posting war untergegangen. Hattest Du nicht gesagt, die Verdrahtung macht jemand vom Fach? Genaugenommen werde ich wohl eher keinen elekt. Schaltplan zu Deiner Anlage zeichnen, weil dann kann ich den Maschinenbaupart auch noch machen


----------



## Davlan (23 Januar 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Den "Hauptschalter" klemmst Du in die 230V-Zuleitung, am besten zweipolig, also beide Leiter über den Hauptschalter führen.
> Start/Stop und den Zylinderpositionsschalter klemmst du an einer Seite auf +24V und auf der anderen Seite jeweils an I1/2/3 der Logo.



Ich hatte das Problem das es Taster sind und keine Schalter, das verwirrt mich, da der Strom dann nur solange fließt wie eben der Taster gedrückt wird oder verstehe ich das falsch? 
Der Schaltplan ist erstmal nur skizziert, ich muss mir noch ein geeignetes Programm suchen womit ich es richtig visualisiere.


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Januar 2017)

Das mit den Tastern hast Du korrekt erkannt. Das ist deren Sinn. Durch diese Technik werden weitere Bedienvorgänge nicht durch vergessene Schalter blockiert.
Für den Elektroplan kannst Du https://de.proficad.eu/download.aspx nehmen. Ist jetzt nicht so der Burner, kostet dafür aber auch für privat ~1900€ weniger als Eplan P8.
Da sollte mit ein wenig Geduld ein brauchbarer Schaltplan rauskommen. Das Programm ist übrigens auch für Pneumatikpläne zu gebrauchen.

Und jtzt hast Du mich total verunsichert: Ich habe gerade nochmal in dem LOGO-Projekt nachgesehen. Klar doch, *TASTER* sind auch vorgesehen gewesen. Alles andere wäre auch Unfug.


----------



## Davlan (23 Januar 2017)

Wenn der Hauptschalter aber mit Tastern umgesetzt wird müssen diese doch dauerhaft gedrückt werden, den Punkt verstehe ich nicht. 
Bei dem Start/Stopp Taster muss ja nur das Signal übermittelt werden das der Zylinder zufahren soll, das leuchtet mir ein. Werde morgen mal das besagte Programm testen und schauen ob ich gut damit klar komme.


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Januar 2017)

Der Hauptschalter ist schon ein Schalter. Ich rede von den Befehlstastern. Als Hauptschalter ist sowas geeignet.


----------



## Davlan (24 Januar 2017)

Ist der Plan so besser? Kann ihn auch als .sxe für das Programm hochladen.
1. Ich finde kein Netzteil mit genügend Anschlüssen für 230V auf 24V, deshalb die offenen Klemmen an der Logo und den Tastern.
2. Welches Schaltzeichen nehme ich für die Kabelfühler?

Als Näherungsschalter würde dieser reichen oder? https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/search?query=SME-8M-DO-24V-K-2.5-OE


----------



## weißnix_ (25 Januar 2017)

Zum Netzteilproblem:
Die Scaltnetzteile, die ich verwende haben max. 2 Klemmen für V+ und 2 Klemmen für V-.
Das stellt aber kein Problem dar: In meinen Schaltschränkchen sehe ich grundsätzlich eine Verteilklemme vor. Insgesamt solltest Du darauf achten, das in Deinem Kasten auch alles über Klemmleistre geführt wird und nix von außen direkt an irgendein Schaltgerät führt.
Als Prinzipschaltüplan ist obenstehendes dann ganz gut zu brauchen. Der Elektriker, der das dann zusammenschraubt, wird schon von sich aus die notwendigen Klemm- und Verbindungsstellen schaffen.

Zum Näherungsschalter: Ein einfacher Positionsschalter tut es.

Kabelfühler: google bildersuche, search term: schaltzeichen pt100


----------



## Davlan (25 Januar 2017)

Jetzt sollte eigentlich das meiste verständlich sein. Für den Positionsschalter habe ich nur das Reed Schaltbild gefunden, beim Netzteil fehlen mir im Programm die Klemmen, deshalb alles auf eine.
Bei den Klemmen habe ich damit es nicht zu unübersichtlich wird ebenfalls alles auf einen Strang gepackt.

Für die Gehäuse von Hensel sollte ich noch Montageplatten bestellen, wozu werden diese benötigt? ich dachte die Komponenten kommen alle auf eine Hutschiene?


----------



## weißnix_ (21 März 2017)

Hallo,

die Montageplatten erleichtern eneorm den Aufbau, da die Hutschiene auf die Montageplatte kommt und die Verdrahtung ausserhalb des Gehäuses erfolgen kann.

Eigentlich wollte ich mich mal nach dem Stand der Dinge erkundigen....


----------



## Davlan (21 März 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade noch am Verkabeln, musste leider auf einige Komponenten länger warten. Da ich mich nun entschieden habe mir keinen Druck zu geben und jetzt bis zum 6.6.17 Zeit habe für die Abgabe, möchte ich das Gestell für die Vorrichtung ebenfalls mit in die Bachelorarbeit nehmen. Demnach muss ich noch warten bis ich es fertig habe bis ich die Elektronik komplett montieren kann. Dabei handelt es sich um die Stromeinspeisung und Verbindung der beiden Schaltkästen.
Bei dem 24V Kasten habe ich nun ein zwei Probleme mit dem verkabeln. Ich habe folgende Kabel bestellt, wie schließe ich sie richtig an?

https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/search?query=SME-8M-ZS-24V-K-2.5-OE
https://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/search?query=KMPYE-5

Die Elektronik habe ich um einen Notaus und Schütz noch erweitert.






Hier einmal die Verkabelung wie sie bis jetzt steht. Bei den Kabelfühlern muss ich noch den Shop kontaktieren, da die Steuereinheit nicht mit kam und nur der Fühler da ist.

So muss los zur Arbeit.

Beste Grüße


----------



## weißnix_ (21 März 2017)

Sehr schick. Allerdings Berührungsschutz gleich Null. Die verwendeten Sammelklemmen sind eigentlich in Verteilungen für den Null und Schutzleiter reserviert.
Üblicherweise nimmt man für sowas sogenannte Reihenklemmen.
Z.B. https://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl...hVpApoKHZ8JCpg4rAIQMwg_KD0wPQ&iact=mrc&uact=8

Sammelklemmen werden dann über Einschraub/Einsteckbrücken realisiert.
Der Siemens-Leitungsschutzschalter ist auch schon was älter - ich hab letztens erst in unserer Werkstatt etliches dieser Bauform entsorgen lassen


----------



## Morymmus (21 März 2017)

Da ich oben etwas von Bachelorarbeit lese bewegen wir uns im FH/Uni-Umfeld, dort sind meiner Erfahrung nach VDE o.ä. Richtlinien zu vernachlässigen (das war die Aussage meines Antriebstechnik-Profs...) 

aber mal im Ernst - Was genau ist die Aufgabenstellung der Bachelorarbeit? Solltest Du eine Maschine bauen sollen, so würde ich auch die einschlägigen Normen und Vorschriften beachten - Sollte es "nur" um die Funktion gehen würde ich mal mindestens in der Arbeit daraufhinweisen, das Dein Aufbau nicht den geltenden Normen entspricht.

Die Festo-Bauteile die Du verlinkt hast werden wie folgt angeschlossen:

Sensorleitungen: Braun = +24VCD, Blau = GND, Schwarz = Rückmeldung des Sensors
Sensor (Du hast hier einen Zweidrahttyp): Braun = +24VCD, Schwarz = Rückmeldung des Sensors

Die Zweidraht-Sensoren schalten sich in Reihe und benötigen daher keine Bezugsmasse.


----------



## Hesse (21 März 2017)

Sorry,
auch wenn es noch so schön aussieht :
  Grundlegende Vorschriften sind einfach zu beachten,
1.       ge/gn Klemmen sind nie für Aktive Leiter zu verwenden.
2.       ge/gn Adern (also der PE) wird nie abgeschaltet, weder per schütz noch per Schalter.


----------



## weißnix_ (22 März 2017)

Ups, das der Grüngelbe über den Schütz läuft hab ich glatt übersehen.
Da hat der Hesse absolut recht.

@Davlan
Wie war das weiter oben: Ich hatte Dir weiter oben nicht ohne Grund geraten, für den praktischen Aufbau einen Elektriker hinzuzuziehen...


----------



## Davlan (23 März 2017)

Ich habe mehrfach bereits meinem Betreuer darum gebeten mir jemanden zur Hand zu geben, leider kommt von ihm null Unterstützung. Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich auf Abschluss in diesem Semester verzichte und das nächste mit dazu nehme, um die Studienarbeit bei einem kompetenteren Menschen schreiben zu dürfen.
Für die Klemmleisten gab es in der Uni keine Steckbrücken, niemand weiß wo sie geblieben sind. Deshalb wurden die offenen Klemmen verwendet. Sollte ich den Schutzleider komplett aus dem Schütz nehmen oder eine parallele Brücke vom ein zum Ausgang legen?

Bei dem einem Kabel von dem proportionalventil habe ich 4 Leitungen.
Braun - 24VDC an Sammelklemme
Weiß - GND (24V) an Sammelklemme
Grün - Signal an U1+ vom AM2 AQ 
Gelb - AGND an Sammelklemme 

richtig so?


Aufgabenstellung:

Hintergrund: Die fortschreitende Verknappung fossiler Brennstoffe erfordert die Entwicklung alternativer Antriebskonzepte. So sollen bis 2020 in Deutschland 1 Million Elektrofahrzeuge zugelassen werden. Zur Verbesserung der Reichweite sind innovative Verfahren zur Herstellung leichter Fahrzeugkomponenten zwingend erforderlich. Die Verbindung von FVK mit Stahl hat sich dabei bereits als sehr vielversprechend gezeigt. Im Rahmen der Arbeit soll eine Vorrichtung zum direkten Fügen von duroplastischen Kunststoffen (Prepregs) mit verzinkten Stahlblechen entwickelt werden.
Aufgabe:
Recherche zu Direktfügeprozessen
Bewertung von möglichen Probengeometrien
Konzeptionierung einer Temperier- und Anpresseinheit laut Anforderungsliste
Funktionsnachweis mittels eines Demonstratorbauteils
Voraussetzungen:
Konstruktionserfahrung
Systematische und selbständige Arbeitsweise


----------



## Morymmus (23 März 2017)

Also der Schutzleiter gehört definitv nicht geschaltet sondern direkt auf die Erdungsschiene!

Zu dem Anschluss der Kabel hatte ich Dir weiter oben schon etwas geschrieben.

PS:
Die Kabelfrage scheint sich erübrigt zu haben - als ich anfing zu antworten gabs die halt noch....


----------



## Davlan (23 März 2017)

Meinen vorherigen Post habe ich um die Aufgabenstellung editiert.
Also kommt AGND mit auf die Sammelschiene des Schutzleiters?


----------



## Morymmus (23 März 2017)

Ja, das habe ich gemerkt - allerdings erst nach der Antwort. Ich verfolge vieles hier via Tapatalk und da werden mir eventuelle Änderungen erst nach der Antwort angezeigt.

Ich versuche gerade anhand Deiner Bilder den Aufbau nachzuvollziehen - auf der Erdungsschiene ist der AGND eigentlich verkehrt. Ich würde erwarten, das der auf die GND-Schiene des 24V-Systems gehört (wenn ich das richtig sehe die Leiste mit den blauen Drähten in der Kiste mit der Logo). Dieses ist zwar i.d.R. auch geerdet aber eben in der Funktion keine Erdungsschiene. 
Den richtigen Anschluss des Proportionalvenrils würde ich in dessen Datenblatt nachschauen, da müsste das drin sein.


----------



## Davlan (23 März 2017)

Die Belegung der Drähte habe ich aus dem mitgelieferten Blatt, ich war nur verwirrt wo AGND angeschlossen wird.  AGND und GND an die Blaue Schiene.


----------



## Morymmus (23 März 2017)

Es wäre möglich, das das Ventil sein Steuersignal auf ein anderes Bezugspotential beziehen kann - das wäre eine mögliche Erklärung für den zweiten GND. 

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Davlan (23 März 2017)

So Kabel sind dran. Muss jetzt noch abklären wo die fehlenden Komponenten von den Kabelfühlern sind.


----------



## weißnix_ (23 März 2017)

In dieser einfachen Anwendung würde ich kein Problem darin sehen, AGND=GND zu setzen.


----------



## Davlan (8 September 2017)

Guten Tag,

Die Maschine ist soweit zusammen gebaut, ich habe das Programm auf der Logo, allerdings wird beim betätigen von den Schaltern der Zylinder nicht herunter gefahren. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte? Die Datei befindet sich im Anhang.


----------



## weißnix_ (9 September 2017)

Du hast das compilierte Programm hochgeladen. Damit kann man nix anfangen, ausser es auf eine Steuerung hochladen.
Hilfreich wäre die lsc-datei.


----------



## GUNSAMS (9 September 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Du hast das compilierte Programm hochgeladen. Damit kann man nix anfangen, ausser es auf eine Steuerung hochladen.
> Hilfreich wäre die lsc-datei.



Die Binärdatei kann ganz normal mit Logo Soft Comfort geöffnet werden. Nur fehlen dann alle Kommentare. Ist so ähnlich wie ein AG-Abzug von einer S7.


----------



## weißnix_ (9 September 2017)

Meine Demo weigert sich beharrlich.

PS: Hab mir jetzt nochmal aktuelle Version bei BigS runtergeladen. Trotzdem soll ich eine neuere Version verwenden um die .bin zu öffnen :-x.
Wenn die .bin allerdings dem Chaos eines Downloads aus 'ner Logo entspricht: Nee Danke. Das will ich mir garnicht ansehen.


----------



## GUNSAMS (9 September 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Meine Demo weigert sich beharrlich.
> 
> PS: Hab mir jetzt nochmal aktuelle Version bei BigS runtergeladen. Trotzdem soll ich eine neuere Version verwenden um die .bin zu öffnen :-x.
> Wenn die .bin allerdings dem Chaos eines Downloads aus 'ner Logo entspricht: Nee Danke. Das will ich mir garnicht ansehen.



Mit einer Demo kannst du auch keine BIN erstellen oder öffnen, eben sowenig wie eine Verbindung zur Logo aufbauen. Außerdem habe ich nicht geschrieben "Ist so ähnlich wie ein AG-Abzug von einer S7." und nicht wie aus einer Logo.


----------



## GUNSAMS (9 September 2017)

Ich bin mal auf die Downloadseite für die Demo gegangen. Die Demo ist eh nur für V8.0 und damit zum Bearbeiten der aktuellen Logos FS04 und FS05 nicht nutzbar.


----------



## Davlan (11 September 2017)

Hallo,
entschuldigung da habe ich die falsche Datei hochgeladen, ich hatte über das Wochenende keinen zugriff auf meinen Rechner.


----------



## weißnix_ (12 September 2017)

Ich werde mir das dann nochmal ansehen. Ich habe für sowas aber frühestens wieder am WE Zeit. es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn Du dann auch ab und zu mal reinschaust. In der Woche hab ich im Augenblick genug:!: eigene Probleme.


----------



## weißnix_ (18 September 2017)

Du musst mir mal helfen: Was ist I5?
Wenn die Temperatur an der Heizung nicht den min. eingestellten Wert hat, ist der Zylinder ebenfalls nicht zur Bewegung freigegeben. I5 sieht aus wie ein weiterer Taster - der müsste dann wegen der Und Verknüfung aber gleichzeitig innerhalb des Zeitfensters der Impulsrelais betätigt werden (Zweihand?!).
Normal kann man sich das dann online an der Maschine sehr schön anschauen wo es klemmt.


----------



## Davlan (18 September 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Du musst mir mal helfen: Was ist I5?
> Wenn die Temperatur an der Heizung nicht den min. eingestellten Wert hat, ist der Zylinder ebenfalls nicht zur Bewegung freigegeben. I5 sieht aus wie ein weiterer Taster - der müsste dann wegen der Und Verknüfung aber gleichzeitig innerhalb des Zeitfensters der Impulsrelais betätigt werden (Zweihand?!).
> Normal kann man sich das dann online an der Maschine sehr schön anschauen wo es klemmt.




Genau ich habe einen zweiten Taster hinzugefügt, um die Sicherheit zu erhöhen.


----------



## weißnix_ (18 September 2017)

Ich kann jetzt kein Problem feststellen. Wie gesagt: Eine weitere Verriegelung kommt von der Temperaturregelung.
Hast Du die Möglichkeit, online zu diagnostizieren an der Anlage?

Ist der Endschalter des Zylinders für die vordere Endlage korrekt montiert und verdrahtet?


----------



## Davlan (18 September 2017)

Nein online diagnostizieren kann ich leider nicht.  Bei dem endschalter weiß ich Nichtbefolgung ob ich ihn richtig angeschlossen habe. Kann morgen ein Bild hochladen


----------



## weißnix_ (19 September 2017)

Dann ist es zwingend erforderlich, die Eingangszustände an den Digitaleingängen zu prüfen: Dazu BA konsultieren. Ich glaube 1x Pfeil runter und dann rechts und links.
Angezeigt werden da irgendwo die Digitalein-/Ausgänge. Hier muss der Zustand jeweils dem geplanten entsprechen.


----------



## Davlan (20 September 2017)

Sorry ich hatte Gestern keine Möglichkeit an die Logo zu kommen, ebenso heute. Werde versuchen morgen dran zukommen.


----------

